# Mac and Cheeze recipe - Grace's favorite



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay here is the promised Mac and Cheeze recipe... This is a weekly favorite in our house. My father who is very picky about vegan food could finish a whole pan of this himself. In fact I'm making it tonight LOL

I adapted my recipe from Fat Free Vegan's Macaroni and "Cheeze" recipe. If you use her's - remember to omit the onion powder if planning to share it with your pups. Easy Macaroni and “Cheeze” | recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen

I do mine different - we have some allergies so can't use some of her ingredients. Plus I make it for us and the pups so keep the onion out.

I also bake my noodles raw.... I find it makes it much more flavorful, and since Gluten Free noodles can get mushy if boiled too long, baking them makes them more "wheat noodle' like

Here is my recipe:

2 bags pasta – I use gluten free rice pasta - usually elbow or rotini



Sauce:

1 can (or 1 1/2 cups baked pureed) butternut squash puree

3 cups water
2 cups plain unsweetened soy milk or other non-dairy milk
1 1/2 cups Nutritional Yeast
1/4 cup Tapioca flour
2 TBS apple cider vinegar


Seasonings - you may want more seasonings. This is what I have written down but I usually do it to taste. I like things with more flavor. But with the cayenne - remember it will get more spicy when it cooks.


1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon cumin
1/4 – 1/2 teaspoon cayenne
2 tablespoons sunflower nut butter
1-2 teaspoon salt (taste – depends on yours – I like mine less)
Black pepper to taste

This is so easy:

Put all of the Sauce and seasonings ingredients into a blender. Blend well.

Spray two glass 9x12 dishes (I think that's the measurement? The rectangle glass lasagna pans).... pour about 1/2 cup of the sauce into bottom of each pan and spread even.

Open the noodles and evenly spread.

Pour the sauce over the noodles - half in each pan.

Cover with foil and bake 350 degrees for 45-60 minutes, until noodles are tender.

Let sit 10 minutes.

Enjoy.

Gracie says this is really good with Broccoli!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I would buy your cookbook.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww  Thanks Shelly!

I should do one, huh?

That's a great idea!


Grace is funny with this mac and cheeze.... when she smells it baking she will go to the oven and sit and whine! LOL ... When I pull it out, while it is resting...she barks at the counter! She loves this stuff.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Aww  Thanks Shelly!
> 
> I should do one, huh?
> 
> ...


I think so


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tori, that sounds so yummy, and every ingreedient is so healthy!
That Gracie is one smart girl, barking at the stove.
Isn't it so fun to cook things for them that they love?
So great to see them happy!
(I meant Gus and Grace, but I guess for your Dad too, of course!)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Do they end up with orange chins? :chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL.... This is the one dish I think Grace would get messy for. In fact when I do her birthday cake I decided no frosting because she hates getting messy.

But I break up the noodles so they are more individual for her and she just eats them one at a time, and the broccoli is steamed, and I chop it so they are bite sized pieces.... little dainty thing ..... She eats so princess like then does zoomies like a wild thing....

Tonight we are serving it with Kale


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have never baked anything in my life. But I think I'm gonna be brave and try this. 

Finally our oven will be used for something other than heating frozen pizza. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Your dogs can eat it with all that seasoning? I'm not attacking you, is just a question cause one of my babies has a liver disease like your Grace and I just feed her chicken breast + rice + pumpkin (and kibble). I really want to try something else, but their stomach (all four of my fluffs) is so sensitive and delicate. 
And they eat broccoli too? Woow! I've always thought thats not good for them either 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Didn't take it as an attack 

Yes -- Grace LOVES spices! We joke she must be Mediterranean or Korean because she loves so much spice 

My sister's dog who is "very picky" stayed with us for a week over Thanksgiving and she loved all the foods I made for them as long as they had spices. The plain stuff she wouldn't eat.

I cook with Turmeric often for Grace. It is a great spice for their liver (and ours).

Garlic - this is one that some can't tolerate well, but Grace does fine with it and it. So you could cut this in half if you don't know about your dog and garlic.

But Grace loves spices  When I make her chickpeas or tofu dishes I always let them sit in spices over night.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, thanks for the recipe. It made my mouth water just reading the ingredients. Can't wait to make it for me and Zoe. :aktion033:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

we just got back from the vets and we are now @ your door knock knock  Tori thanks for posting these great healthy recipies!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think that my New Year's Resolution is going to be to try to eat as healthy as Grace does!
Chickpeas and tofu, here I come! :aktion033:

Now, I just need my own personal gourmet chef, like Grace has...or like Oprah has....


But Grace loves spices  When I make her chickpeas or tofu dishes I always let them sit in spices over night.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I think that my New Year's Resolution is going to be to try to eat as healthy as Grace does!
> Chickpeas and tofu, here I come! :aktion033:
> 
> Now, I just need my own personal gourmet chef, like Grace has...or like Oprah has....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would totally eat a lot better if I had someone else to cook for me :blush:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> Didn't take it as an attack
> 
> Yes -- Grace LOVES spices! We joke she must be Mediterranean or Korean because she loves so much spice
> 
> ...


Wow! I will try to add some next time. Im always afraid their stomach may hurt, but I guess I'll try it next time. 

Looking forward for more of your recipes! 

THANK YOUU <3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Here she is....










Gus ate his before I could find my camera LOL

This is one of the few dishes she cleans her plate with. Usually she leaves about 1/2 - 1/4 of her plate. But not for mac & cheese! And funny thing is she eats her veggies first ( I put them on one side - she's picky about "mixed" things LOL).... but tonight she will sleep great cuz she ate well


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The big concern for me here would be the cayenne pepper? I don't really think it is good for dogs, and that is a big serving. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Keep sharing the recipes !! I love these. I am GF as well. Not dairy free but wiling to give it a try. My favorite Pasta brand is Tinkyada - what is yours?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I use that brand 

The Cayenne is up to the person... Grace and Gus (who has Colitis) both do great with it. No problems. I have kind of weird dogs tho LOL


----------

